# tube question



## danahs (May 24, 2008)

ok here is a really dumb question, what is the difference between: 700c x 19-26, 700c x 18-26, 700c x 23-26, 700c x 28-32 etc etc etc? 

if my tire says 700 23c on it will any of these tubes fit?


----------



## Rollo Tommassi (Feb 5, 2004)

*Expanding to fit the tire*

Technically, any of those tube sizes will fit, but stuffing a 28-32 tube in a 23 might be unwieldy. Depends on the volume of the tire (manufacturer to manufacturer). Stuffing a 28-32 into a 19-20mm tire would be really unwieldy. 

Conversely, a 19 tube in a 32 tire would be a cinch, but there are those that feel that the more the tube expands to fill the tire volume, the wall of the tube gets thinner, and more prone to puncture. Not sure if I buy that, as glass will go thru any rubber eventually.

In the end, it is all about harnessing air into circles, so that we can continue forward in circles. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

> 700c x 19-26, 700c x 18-26, 700c x 23-26, 700c x 28-32


Rollo has explained it well.

To add, those are the ranges of tire sizes the tube should be used for. For example, for the 700c X 19-26 tube, it can be used in tires ranging in size from 700c X 19 to 700c X 26.


----------

